# Non-Author Members - You Can Help Us by Tagging



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kevis found a website where we can post our books for other authors to tag at Amazon.  Tagging helps potential readers to find us by keywords.

Not everyone likes to write reviews, but non-author members can help us out by tagging our books as well.  If you are so inclined, just follow the links to our books (mine is in my sig).  Look for the listed tags and click on each one.  

For example, under Ariana's Pride, you will find

kindle
historical romance
romance
england
historical fiction

etc.  

Thanks, we really appreciate your help.  

Gertie


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Just tagged Ariana's Pride, had done some previously when I read it.

Added more tags to Legend of Witch Bane.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks, Dori!!!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Gertie...I tried tagging for you but I keep getting an error so I'm not sure it went through.  I'll try again later.


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

For non-authors who would like to tag my books for me, here are the links you can use to find them. You don't have to come up with new ones; just check off some of the ones that are already listed there. Thanks a lot!

Cry for the Moon

Beneath a Star-Blue Sky

The Prophet of Rain

More Golden Than Day


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Dori.  You're the best.

Cowgirl, when I was trying to tag for someone else, I kept getting kicked out.  We may both just have hit a bad spot.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh yeah this I can definitely do!

EllenR


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

EllenR said:


> Oh yeah this I can definitely do!
> 
> EllenR


Thanks, Ellen.

Everyone, this is not just for me. I started this thread inspired by Kevis directing us to an author's tagging site. There are lots of fine authors and nice people on this board that would appreciate your tags. When you see one of their posts, please follow their links (most of us have them in our sigs) and play tag. 

Thanks again. Gertie


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, I'm an author member, but I tagged all of the books listed, and will continue to tag any book posted.

If anyone who's read "Waiting For Spring" would like to tag it, here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-For-Spring-ebook/dp/B001MTEN6K/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&qid=1229752118&sr=8-2

contemporary fiction

domestic abuse

Maine

kindle

Thank you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I tagged you, RJ.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> Thanks!


RJ, I just noticed that you have the dtb listed in your sig, so I tagged that as well. I don't know if Amazon eventually links the tags, but might as well do both until we find out.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks! I hadn't thought of that.

And something I noticed is that I haven't left a review of Ariana's Pride yet. Like a dummy, it slipped my mind last month. SO sorry! I promise to post one tomorrow, when the grey matter is more alert and I can do full justice to it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Done. Glad to help.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Hey, if you could, please tag Double Life. Except for the obnoxious spammer tag.

Tag it here!

And while you're on its page, you might wanna check it out. It's only 80 cents!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm indebted to anyone who tags my books of course. I have 3 book links in my sig. Thanks everyone! You guys rock! I have one request everyone

Please don't click on _Mighty Hammer Down_. Instead type in the word "kindle". Thanks!!!!

Note: If everyone can please add the tag "kindle" to the kindle book sales page for The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) and not click on _Mighty Hammer Down_, it will bump Mighty Hammer Down off of my sales page and replace it with the very useful tag "kindle". With the exception of that request, feel free to tag away. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

bluearkansas just tagged Beneath Star-Blue Sky and will review as soon as I finish reading the last two stories.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Done Dawsburg. 
Have you tried having the "spammer" tag removed? I think there's a way to dispute it.

Kevis...I'm heading to do yours right now.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

RJ,

I went to tag your books and discovered that I had already tagged them on Todd's site. However, I had only tagged your 3 suggested tags. That's how I first tagged books on Todd's site until I realized how silly it is to only add 3 tags. Anyway, I have finished what I started and your books are now officially tagged!

One quick request, please don't click on _Mighty Hammer Down_. That tag has got to be removed from my sales page. It's potentially damaging to the author and is already interfering with his sales page. If you could just type in "kindle" that would be great!

Note: If everyone can please add the tag "kindle" to the kindle book sales page for The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) and not click on _Mighty Hammer Down_, it will bump Mighty Hammer Down off of my sales page and replace it with the very useful tag "kindle". With the exception of that request, feel free to tag away. Thanks everyone!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks! I discovered Todd's blog through Twitter a couple of months ago. I'm glad you thought to post about it here.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

RJ,

I think it's great that everyone who goes to Todd's site will actually have a fighting chance to get their books noticed. It certainly can't hurt. If anything, it will boost everyone's book sales.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> Done Dawsburg.
> Have you tried having the "spammer" tag removed? I think there's a way to dispute it.
> 
> Kevis...I'm heading to do yours right now.


If you look at the Spammer customer community, my book has -9 votes, but this doesn't change the product page sadly.

Dawson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree, I used 3 different amazon accounts to remove the word spammer from Dawson's book page. But on the product search screen the tag remains.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> I agree, I used 3 different amazon accounts to remove the word spammer from Dawson's book page. But on the product search screen the tag remains.


It's annoying...I wish these people would quit being so stupid and realize that authors need to eat, too.

Dawson


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I plan on tagging for our wonderful KB member-authors.  I am curious though, how does the tagging help your book?

Maxx


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Kevis puts it perfectly here:



Kevis Hendrickson said:


> As an example of how effective tagging books can be to increasing the visibility of your books, take a look at this link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/childrens%20fantasy/products/ref=tag_cdp_ptcl_istp
> 
> ...


----------



## lkcampbell (Jun 25, 2009)

This is a great idea. Thank you. Here are links to my Kindle books if someone would like to tag them.
http://www.amazon.com/Front-Page-News/dp/B002C75J00/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1244410658&sr=1-4Front Page News
http://www.amazon.com/A-Soldiers-Love-ebook/dp/B001F0PUMW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1246025168&sr=1-3A Soldier's Love
http://www.amazon.com/Gold-Star-Wife/dp/B001LF3TRE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1246025168&sr=1-4Gold Star Wife
http://www.amazon.com/A-Different-Tune/dp/B001EYVBOA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1246025168&sr=1-5A Different Tune


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice idea - I have submitted my general fiction work The Twenty Dollar Bill to the site - I would appreciate being "tagged" as well by this community.

(Can add as appropriate or simply check the ones already associated with the book - the ones I am recommending are "relationships", "perspectives" and "contemporary fiction".

Thanks!
Elmore Hammes
author and reader


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

lkcampbell said:


> This is a great idea. Thank you. Here are links to my Kindle books if someone would like to tag them.
> http://www.amazon.com/Front-Page-News/dp/B002C75J00/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1244410658&sr=1-4Front Page News
> http://www.amazon.com/A-Soldiers-Love-ebook/dp/B001F0PUMW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1246025168&sr=1-3A Soldier's Love
> http://www.amazon.com/Gold-Star-Wife/dp/B001LF3TRE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1246025168&sr=1-4Gold Star Wife
> http://www.amazon.com/A-Different-Tune/dp/B001EYVBOA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1246025168&sr=1-5A Different Tune


Lk,

I've tagged your books. Feel free to tag my books located in my signature below. When you go to The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) please don't click on Mighty Hammer Down. Instead, type in the word "kindle". Thanks!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

I've tagged both of yours, LK and Elmore! I'd love a tag-back!

Dawson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Elmore Hammes said:


> Nice idea - I have submitted my general fiction work The Twenty Dollar Bill to the site - I would appreciate being "tagged" as well by this community.
> 
> (Can add as appropriate or simply check the ones already associated with the book - the ones I am recommending are "relationships", "perspectives" and "contemporary fiction".
> 
> ...


Elmore,

I've clicked on your tags and added the ones you suggested. One bit of advice. You probably should add the tags you want on your book page ahead of time so that everyone can just click on them. Not everyone's going to relish typing tags for you. In the meantime, I'd love it if you could tag the books in my signature too.

Regarding , please don't click on Mighty Hammer Down. Instead it would be great if you could type in the tag word "kindle" for me. Thanks!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I see I had mighty hammer down clicked but I unclicked it and added 3 more tags.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Dawsburg said:


> I've tagged both of yours, LK and Elmore! I'd love a tag-back!
> 
> Dawson


Dawson, I tagged your book a while ago! I am running through some of the others in this list, appreciate the support from authors and readers.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

TAG  you are IT  Dawson.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Elmore Hammes said:


> Dawson, I tagged your book a while ago! I am running through some of the others in this list, appreciate the support from authors and readers.


Oh...a belated thanks, then.

@Dori thanks!

Dawson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Dori said:


> I see I had mighty hammer down clicked but I unclicked it and added 3 more tags.


Dori,

Once again, you have come to my rescue. Thanks!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

If anyone can help out a romantic suspense author ... 

I had added these to the wordpress list yesterday, but they still don't show, so I just wanted to post them here. 
I really appreciate everyone's camaraderie on this!!! 

Widow's Tale
Rogue Wave


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I have tagged all my favs.
Now I will go back to "the list" and see who is active here on KB.
Just not ready to willy-nilly tag someone just because they registered here.
Would rather help those who are actual "citizens".
Just me.

Just sayin....


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

mamiller said:


> If anyone can help out a romantic suspense author ...
> 
> I had added these to the wordpress list yesterday, but they still don't show, so I just wanted to post them here.
> I really appreciate everyone's camaraderie on this!!!
> ...


You've been tagged!

Dawson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok, I have tagged all my favs.
> Now I will go back to "the list" and see who is active here on KB.
> Just not ready to willy-nilly tag someone just because they registered here.
> Would rather help those who are actual "citizens".
> ...


Thanks, Geoff!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> Thanks! I hadn't thought of that.
> 
> And something I noticed is that I haven't left a review of Ariana's Pride yet. Like a dummy, it slipped my mind last month. SO sorry! I promise to post one tomorrow, when the grey matter is more alert and I can do full justice to it.


Better late than never!! I'll look forward to it.


----------



## lkcampbell (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone, and I'm returning the favor.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dori said:


> bluearkansas just tagged Beneath Star-Blue Sky and will review as soon as I finish reading the last two stories.


Dori, did you review AP? If you didn't, I'd appreciate a review. Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just a reminder for the authors who are posting their books here. We don't know if Amazon eventually links the tags between the Kindle version and the print version. If anyone knows, please tell us.

Until we know for sure, you might want to put in the link for the print version as well.

Here's mine.

Ariana's Pride


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes Gertie,  I did a review right after reading the book and put a few tags.  After realizing how important tags are to authors I put many more.  I just tagged the DTB as well.


----------



## lkcampbell (Jun 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> If anyone can help out a romantic suspense author ...


Glad to do it. One of my books is a Romantic Suspense.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dori said:


> Yes Gertie, I did a review right after reading the book and put a few tags. After realizing how important tags are to authors I put many more.


Thanks, Dori. Keep us smiling.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

This thread has taken off like a rocket! I'm glad!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dawsburg said:


> This thread has taken off like a rocket! I'm glad!


We've had nearly four times as many views as posts. Hope there's lots of quiet tagging going on.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Just a reminder for the authors who are posting their books here. We don't know if Amazon eventually links the tags between the Kindle version and the print version. If anyone knows, please tell us.
> 
> Until we know for sure, you might want to put in the link for the print version as well.
> 
> ...


Gertie,

Amazon does not link the tags between books which is for a very good reason. Each sales page represents a different book format (paperback, kindle, hardcover, etc.). By keeping the tags separate, one can feature particular tags individualized for each book format. Hence the paperback version of a book won't feature the tag "kindle", or "ebook". This helps customers when using the product search feature to find the particular version of a book they are looking for.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Gertie,
> 
> Amazon does not link the tags between books which is for a very good reason. Each sales page represents a different book format (paperback, kindle, hardcover, etc.). By keeping the tags separate, one can feature particular tags individualized for each book format. Hence the paperback version of a book won't feature the tag "kindle", or "ebook". This helps customers when using the product search feature to find the particular version of a book they are looking for.


Thanks, Kevis. That's important information and makes sense. As soon as I can stop tagging (is there a 12 step program for this?), I will change my sig to reflect both versions.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, I'm caught up and everyone on this thread is tagged.  Thanks for the support all!!!!

L.K.  I saw two of your tags were North Carolina and Concord...  I'll have to get Front Page.  I'm a Lake Norman-ite.

Did you hear that, Kevis??  Lake Norman.  Party.  You're there!!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Maureen,

I'm getting my ticket now. Oh, wait. I don't have any money. Where's my royalty check? Oh, darn!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Elmore Hammes said:


> Nice idea - I have submitted my general fiction work The Twenty Dollar Bill to the site - I would appreciate being "tagged" as well by this community.
> 
> (Can add as appropriate or simply check the ones already associated with the book - the ones I am recommending are "relationships", "perspectives" and "contemporary fiction".
> 
> ...


Elmore,

Were you able to tag my 3 books?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If anyone would like to tag my work, here is the list:

Baling

Timberwolf - A Spooky Short Story

Three Hidden Chicks - A Bedtime Story

A Wild Ride - a bedtime story

Early Morning Trail Ride - A Short Story

I'm off to do some tagging of my own for the authors here.....


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Carol,
I got you in the wee hours of the night last night when I was in my tagging delirium.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I think I have tagged everyone back. While I specifically mentioned The Twenty Dollar Bill, feel free to tag the rest of the books in my signature (or just click on my author name from any of them on Amazon to see the rest of the offerings)!

Thanks again, I will continue to check the posts for books to tag.
Elmore Hammes
author and reader


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Hey Carol,
> I got you in the wee hours of the night last night when I was in my tagging delirium.


Thanks! I'm up to date now too..... but will check back as more authors come along.....

tagging delirium.....nice.........


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Authors please read:

I just want to make a quick point. When Gertie created this thread, the idea was that we authors would list our books here so that "non-author" KB members could tag our books. In all the excitement of tagging each other's books even I forgot about this fact. The reason I bring this up is because in many respects we are doing double work. The idea is for our KB author members to join the Tag My Book On Amazon site. If everyone does it, we will tag each other's books anyway. But because we are doing this in an impromptu manner, we will end up forgetting whose books we tagged. Meaning that when we tag the books on Todd Fonseca's site, we'll likely be seeing the same books over again. Considering how time-consuming this process is, it's not very smart to engage in unnecessary work.

My suggestion to the authors in this forum is to go ahead and list your books on this thread for the non-author members to tag and visit the "Tag My Book On Amazon" site. If we do this, we will all tag each other's books in a more streamlined and organized fashion. Remember, by joining TMBOA, the webmaster will check to make sure that everyone is tagging everyone's book and not trying to get away with just getting their books tagged, which I am quite certain is going to happen if we continue to tag books they way we are now.

If you would like to join the book tagging site I mention, please visit this link:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10515.0.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm glad you brought that up, Kevis.  I think we're just getting a little anxious since some of our books haven't shown up yet on Todd's site.  

Patience, we will get there.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I hear ya. My only concern is that in the firestorm of tagging our books. I'm wondering if the non-author members here will want to dig through all the posts here to tag our books. But then again, maybe it is more interesting with all the "hoopla" than just an endless list of books to tag.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> I hear ya. My only concern is that in the firestorm of tagging our books. I'm wondering if the non-author members here will want to dig through all the posts here to tag our books. But then again, maybe it is more interesting with all the "hoopla" than just an endless list of books to tag.


Are you calling me 'hoopla'  hahahaha


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Looks like someone accidentally clicked the spammer tag on my page! If you just clicked through and didn't look at the tags, please check to make sure you didn't tag it spammer.

Dawson


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> I hear ya. My only concern is that in the firestorm of tagging our books. I'm wondering if the non-author members here will want to dig through all the posts here to tag our books. But then again, maybe it is more interesting with all the "hoopla" than just an endless list of books to tag.


My original intent was just to let the non-authors know how they could help us; not really create a list. It's just kind of evolved that way.  However everyone wants to handle it is fine with me.

See my new sig. Now that the word is getting out, I think that will work. And there's still Todd's site.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Authors, please make it easier on us to help you but either having the link to your books in your sig or post the link to your books in your post so we can click and tag easier. Thanks!

EllenR


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I just got done going through and tagging everybody on this thread. Good luck to all of yall.

Cry for the Moon

Beneath a Star-Blue Sky

The Prophet of Rain

More Golden Than Day


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

EllenR said:


> Authors, please make it easier on us to help you but either having the link to your books in your sig or post the link to your books in your post so we can click and tag easier. Thanks!
> 
> EllenR


I agree.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

For some reason, the link for the K-version in my sig keeps taking me to the paperback.  I've tried to redo it twice, but the same thing keeps happening.  

If anyone is trying to tag for me, just go to the paperback version, tag it and then switch from that page to the kindle edition for tagging.  

Thanks.  I'll try to fix it again later.


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

How can Todd check to be sure we're tagging?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Patricia,

Since I've only joined the site recently, I am not sure how every step of this process works. But Todd has some means of verifying whether or not authors are tagging everyone's books. Basically, he says that if you are on his site to only get your books tagged and won't participate in tagging other author's books, he will remove your book from his site. In fact, there was another author who recently threatened to remove his tags from the other authors who had not tagged his books in return. I imagine there must be a way to follow up on tags. Unfortunately, I am not a tekkie and have no idea how this is accomplished. Personally I think it is only fair that every single author who joins Tag My Book On Amazon tag everyone else's book. This is what makes the system work. If some authors are cutting corners then it cheats the system and rob the authors who join the site of their rewards.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Patricia Sierra said:


> How can Todd check to be sure we're tagging?


From what he said, he looks to see if the numbers are going up after we've been on the site. Doesn't sound like a foolproof system in any way.

He can't check me by user name because I'm neither Gertie nor Margaret Lake on Amazon. I did let him know my name there, because you can go into categories and see who has tagged in those categories. Maybe that's how he does it.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertie,

I would agree with you except I know one author in particular had used some system to figure out which authors tagged his books and which ones did not and removed his tags. I have a feeling it has something to do with Amazon. Because through my persistence, I have discovered that Amazon has a way of revealing the names of the person who tags your book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Gertie,
> 
> I would agree with you except I know one author in particular had used some system to figure out which authors tagged his books and which ones did not and removed his tags. I have a feeling it has something to do with Amazon. Because through my persistence, I have discovered that Amazon has a way of revealing the names of the person who tags your book.


I saw that yesterday when I was exploring tags. That's what I meant above, but maybe I didn't put it very clearly.

It was interesting to see that AP wasn't listed in the books that were recently tagged with historical romance, even though I know that tags were placed. If I don't hear back by Monday, I'm going to contact Amazon again about my book not being searchable. If people who don't know me can't find it, then I'm dead in the water.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I saw that yesterday when I was exploring tags. That's what I meant above, but maybe I didn't put it very clearly.
> 
> It was interesting to see that AP wasn't listed in the books that were recently tagged with historical romance, even though I know that tags were placed. If I don't hear back by Monday, I'm going to contact Amazon again about my book not being searchable. If people who don't know me can't find it, then I'm dead in the water.


I have no idea what is going on with Amazon. I think they are making so much money that they are growing at a faster rate than they can keep up with. I did, however, dig up this one gem. On Twitter, if you follow "Kindle News" you can find out which books have been recently tagged. If you go there right now you'll see that Tiffany Turner's "The Lost Secret of Fairies" has just been tagged.

Here's the link:

http://twitter.com/kindlenews

Hopefully, 'zon will stop playing around and get the link fixed to Ariana's Pride soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> I have no idea what is going on with Amazon. I think they are making so much money that they are growing at a faster rate than they can keep up with. I did, however, dig up this one gem. On Twitter, if you follow "Kindle News" you can find out which books have been recently tagged. If you go there right now you'll see that Tiffany Turner's "The Lost Secret of Fairies" has just been tagged.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> ...


AP was tweeted when Leslie tagged it for Kindle. I just happened to see it even though I don't follow twitter.

I'm going to be a very squeaky wheel until they fix the problem.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

If you ever need a chorus to go along with the squeaky wheel, please let us know. However, I am wondering if amazon truly cares.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> If you ever need a chorus to go along with the squeaky wheel, please let us know. However, I am wondering if amazon truly cares.


Thanks, Kevis.

Every indie that uploads a book to Kindle increases the numbers for them, which helps sell more Kindles, which helps convince more traditionals to convert to e-books, which increases the numbers, etc. It's a win-win for them, and a sometimes win-win for indies if they don't support us.

I don't know if they truly care or not. They do care about customer service in general, so my guess is that they do care. I'm thinking they've gotten pretty overwhelmed with the tons of indies beating down their door. I'm just going to have to beat harder and more often.


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

Gertie, I'm not sure we want to be seen as recommending all the titles we're tagging. Positive tags may be viewed as a recommendation. That troubles me. I might recommend some books wholeheartedly, others not so much. I've read few of the titles, so blindly tagging them also bothers me. Because I want to help fellow authors, but I don't want to hurt myself in the process, I created an account to use for tagging. Upon reflection, that didn't feel ethical so I deleted all my tags and will withdraw my titles from Todd's site if I can figure out how to do it. I've been unable to find an email link to contact him.

FYI to anyone who cares to see who's tagging their work: when searching "products tagged with" you can enter the tag that interests you. Recently a "spammer" tag showed up on some indie authors' pages. Because that's not a frequently used tag, it was fairly easy to see who posted the tags. There's an area on the tag search page that leads to all the products tagged with "spammer." At the top of that search results page there's a link to "contributors" -- from there you just click on "products" under a contributor's name and see what titles s/he tagged.

Here's a link:
http://www.amazon.com/tag/spammer/people/ref=tag_stp_bkt_icus

When you search for products tagged with spammer, you have an opportunity to post a vote against the tag. From the vote counts, I see that many have protested the damage the tags had done to indie authors. You can look at the voting page(s) here:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/items-tagged-with?ie=UTF8&flatten=1&tag=spammer&search=1


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Patricia Sierra said:


> Gertie, I'm not sure we want to be seen as recommending all the titles we're tagging. Positive tags may be viewed as a recommendation. That troubles me. I might recommend some books wholeheartedly, others not so much. I've read few of the titles, so blindly tagging them also bothers me. Because I want to help fellow authors, but I don't want to hurt myself in the process, I created an account to use for tagging. Upon reflection, that didn't feel ethical so I deleted all my tags and will withdraw my titles from Todd's site if I can figure out how to do it. I've been unable to find an email link to contact him.
> 
> FYI to anyone who cares to see who's tagging their work: when searching "products tagged with" you can enter the tag that interests you. Recently a "spammer" tag showed up on some indie authors' pages. Because that's not a frequently used tag, it was fairly easy to see who posted the tags. There's an area on the tag search page that leads to all the products tagged with "spammer." At the top of that search results page there's a link to "contributors" -- from there you just click on "products" under a contributor's name and see what titles s/he tagged.
> 
> ...


Patricia,

Although I am a stalwart supporter of Todd's site, I do agree with your reasons for not supporting every book on his site. I do think that in my case that I have separated my desire to help fellow authors and the necessity of holding to my own convictions. If an author tags his books as "Tolkien", Michael Chricton, or "Stephen King" I will not click on those tags. However, if an author has written a book that he/she feels represents a certain genre I don't have a problem with it. The idea is to support the books that you feel comfortable supporting , but always respecting the process.


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

Kevis, I'll think about what you said. There's still the problem of not having read the work in question, but if I talk myself into the mindset of simply tagging to announce categories, I can probably live with that. One thing I like about the tagging process is that I'm seeing books I want to buy. It's a recipe for going broke, but it's fun.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Patricia Sierra said:


> FYI to anyone who cares to see who's tagging their work: when searching "products tagged with" you can enter the tag that interests you. Recently a "spammer" tag showed up on some indie authors' pages. Because that's not a frequently used tag, it was fairly easy to see who posted the tags. There's an area on the tag search page that leads to all the products tagged with "spammer." At the top of that search results page there's a link to "contributors" -- from there you just click on "products" under a contributor's name and see what titles s/he tagged.
> 
> Here's a link:
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/spammer/people/ref=tag_stp_bkt_icus
> ...


That's good to know. I'll check out those I know that have been "spammed" and vote against that tag.



Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Patirica,
> 
> Although I am a stalwart supporter of Todd's site, I do agree with your reasons for not supporting every book on his site. I do think that in my case that I have separated my desire to help fellow authors and the necessity of holding to my own convictions. If an author tags his books as "Tolkien", Michael Chricton, or "Stephen King" I will not click on those tags. However, if an author has written a book that he/she feels represents a certain genre I don't have a problem with it. The idea is to support the books that you feel comfortable supporting , but always respecting the process.


I don't feel like I'm supporting those books. All I'm doing is saying that I agree with the genre. Like Kevis, I won't click on any tags naming a popular author (or any author) or title.



Patricia Sierra said:


> Kevis, I'll think about what you said. There's still the problem of not having read the work in question, but if I talk myself into the mindset of simply tagging to announce categories, I can probably live with that. One thing I like about the tagging process is that I'm seeing books I want to buy. It's a recipe for going broke, but it's fun.


I don't feel like I'm supporting the works in question, because I'm not posting a phony review. There are sites that for a "donation" of $50 will post 10 reviews for you on Amazon. What we're doing is far from that. We're just saying, yes, I looked at the cover which is dripping blood and I can agree that this is "creepy horror."

Patricia, you must follow your own conscience, and if tagging isn't comfortable for you, then you shouldn't do it.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Patricia Sierra said:


> Kevis, I'll think about what you said. There's still the problem of not having read the work in question, but if I talk myself into the mindset of simply tagging to announce categories, I can probably live with that. One thing I like about the tagging process is that I'm seeing books I want to buy. It's a recipe for going broke, but it's fun.


Me too! I could not believe how many potentially great books are going under the radar until I joined TMBOA. There are so many great books to read! As a rule of thumb, I always add the 3 suggested tags, after that it's up to me to decide which tags I agree with. No author yet that I've seen on Todd's site has been arrogant enough to propose that you chose another author's name as his "suggested" tag. But I always discriminate with the tags that are on the author's book page. Stephen King is one of America's greatest authors. I refuse to insult his name, which he worked so hard to get, to click on an author's tag trying to ride his coat tail. What I will do is to click on a tag that says "fantasy" or "regency romance". I think that is a fair request that I can abide by even without having read an author's book. Anything beyond that is a big question mark.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> That's good to know. I'll check out those I know that have been "spammed" and vote against that tag.
> 
> I don't feel like I'm supporting those books. All I'm doing is saying that I agree with the genre. Like Kevis, I won't click on any tags naming a popular author (or any author) or title.
> 
> ...


Anyone who reads my book The Legend of Witch Bane knows that is a fantasy book. Meaning that even if you did not read my book that you should know that there are thing happening in that story that cannot happen in real life. Only 2 hours ago, I received my first 2 star review that criticized my book for doing things that could not happen in real life. MY response, oh really? The last time I checked, people do not run around wielding swords and shields and launch fireballs from their hands. I don't mind a 2 star review. But just don't give me a 2 star review for doing what I told you what I was doing to do in the first place. With that said, I can take criticism (I do it all the time).

My point is that we should all consider the ramifications of what we are saying, which is why I agree with Patricia. Just make certain that you know why you have taken the position you have and stick to it. But if you do dissent, dissent with respect and thoughtfulness as Patricia has.


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

Kevis and Gertie, I hope you won't hold steady on your "no other author tags" if you ever tag J.D. The Plot to Steal J.D. Salinger's Manuscripts. It has a J.D. Salinger tag, but that's because the book features him and his work -- not because the writing is like his.

You two have persuaded me to re-tag, but this time via my "real" account. I've deleted the one I created for tagging.

I had no idea there's a site that will post reviews in exchange for money. How tawdry.

Kevis, people in my neighborhood walk around with swords all the time. They need to be prepared to slay the dragons.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Anyone who read my book The Legend of Witch Bane knows that is a fantasy book. Meaning that even if you did not read my book that you should known that there are thing happening in that story that cannot happen in real life. Only 2 hours ago, I received my first 2 star review that criticized my book for doing things that could not happen in rel life. MY response, oh really? The last time I checked, people do not run around wielding words and shields and launch fireballs from thier hands. I don't mind a 2 star review. But just don't give me a 2 star review for doing what I told you what I was doing to do in the first place. With that said, I can take criticism (I do it all the time).


That's very strange, Kevis. The title alone should tell the reader it's a fantasy. I can go over there if you want and post a comment against that review.



Patricia Sierra said:


> Kevis and Gertie, I hope you won't hold steady on your "no other author tags" if you ever tag J.D. The Plot to Steal J.D. Salinger's Manuscripts. It has a J.D. Salinger tag, but that's because the book features him and his work -- not because the writing is like his.


At least you have a good reason for the tag. I've seen J.K. Rowling's name used on teen fantasy books, and Diana Gabaldon used on time-travel. That's blatant coattail-riding, to me.



> You two have persuaded me to re-tag, but this time via my "real" account. I've deleted the one I created for tagging.


That's good to know. We can really help each other.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Hey, I have a paperback too everyone! Please tag it so I can have some all-around sales.

http://www.amazon.com/Double-Life-Dawson-Vosburg/dp/1435724283/

Dawson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> That's very strange, Kevis. The title alone should tell the reader it's a fantasy. I can go over there if you want and post a comment against that review.
> 
> At least you have a good reason for the tag. I've seen J.K. Rowling's name used on teen fantasy books, and Diana Gabaldon used on time-travel. That's blatant coattail-riding, to me.
> 
> That's good to know. We can really help each other.


Gertie,

I may be in the minority, but I not only respect, but welcome bad reviews. It's not that I like bad reviews. I don't. But sometimes there are things to learn from a negative review that you cannot learn from a 5 star review. I do not want anyone to attack the reviewer who gave me a 2 star review, especially since she made some interesting points.

What I will say is that every book is not for every reader. She has already made it clear that she does not like young adult/children's books. Already a bad place to start with a reader if your book is not from the genres she likes. I guess I should consider it a moral victory that she did not give me a 1 star review.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

We need your help!

On behalf of the authors here in The Book Bazaar I invite and thank in advance any non-author KB member for their assistance in helping to tag our books. All you have to do is to click on the book links in our signature to go to our respective sales pages and then click on the genre tags located below the product description. Every tag we get helps to make our books more visible on Amazon and ultimately more sales. Since we authors can only do so much regarding increasing our tag counts, we are depending on other people such as our wonderful friends here on Kindle Boards to give us that extra boost we need to be successful. You don't have to read the book you're tagging to participate. Even better, it only takes a few seconds to tag our books. Simply click on the tags you find on our sales page and you will have helped us all out dearly.

Thanks for your support everyone and please--tag, tag, tag away!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

For those who haven't seen this yet and would like to support our author members, I'm bumping up this thread.

You can click on the links in our sigs and tag our books (please do both Kindle and paperback versions) to help readers find us.  

Tagging doesn't require you to post a review or even buy the book.  You're just saying that this books can be found in the romance category or the fantasy category or sci-fi or whatever.  Please click on all tags that relate to genre, but watch out for tags such as "spammer" or "self-published" or those that try to piggy-back on another author's popularity.

Tagging is also calorie and fat free and guaranteed not to raise your cholesterol.  

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Time to bump this up again.  Thanks to all who have tagged.  It's making a difference in the numbers, and I'm sure other authors are seeing a boost to their tags, too.


----------

